# Series 3 details (US)



## mag01 (Sep 12, 2001)

Here's a link to some good details on the Series 3 tivo unveiled at CES :

Tivo Series 3

Saw the link on digg.com


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah I saw this quick mention of the S3 - wish we could get them over here!

click the link


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Spotted that too. Nice for the US anyway. Just highlights how further we are falling behind though.

Interesting the comments that the FCC over there requires CableCard support so it will work on any cable system. I guess our cable standards here are closed, so there's be no chance of something similar here and just plugging in a suitable NTL/Telewest card?

Just cable at present, but I guess they'll update other boxes to Series 3.

Now if only Sky could be forced to open their format enough so you can just get a box and suitable card, and plug in a Sky card without having to ever use a Sky/Sky+ box... 

but it will never happen


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-01/tivos-series-3-lives/

Via Engadget.

Much the same info, but some good photos also.


----------



## NCG_Mike (Dec 13, 2003)

FYI, http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/01/06/1326232&from=rss

Edit: Just saw the other thread... never mind.


----------

